# Hedgehog Security Camera?



## Clydes_Momma (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey everyone! 
I've been looking into getting a "security camera" aka a webcam or something so that I can keep an eye on Clyde or at least just see his personality when he is alone. Of course it needs to have night vision but does anyone have an idea of what kind of camera I could get that works good especially for like full view of his cage?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

How about a baby video monitor? I know someone who has one for her hedgehogs. She likes it. It has night vision and is definitely designed for remote viewing.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

I wish I could attach a picture of mine but I haven't been able to on the app. Anyways I have a cam set up on the hedgie cage and LOVE it! It's a D-Link camera that we bought at Best Buy. It connects to an iPhone app (free download) so I can check on him whether or not I'm at home. You can switch from day to night vision from the app so we are even able to watch when lights are off at night. It's been awesome. We have gotten to see what he does in his cage at night and get to see if he's up or not in the evenings while we are still at work. We also set up the thermometer within view of the camera so we feel secure knowing his cage is within the temperature range it should be.

The setup wasn't the easiest (my boyfriend figured it out...I'm not as tech savvy) but otherwise I would recommend it. I believe it was around $100.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bobbylen (Nov 12, 2013)

D-link camera is more than $100 http://www.ipcamprice.com/shop-by-brand-dlink-c-38_53.html

I'm also looking for a webcam, which can be fixed on the cage. All I found is too big and a little expensive.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I use this, it plugs into the tv. 
Amazon.com: Wisecomm OC960 Mini Indoor Night Vision Color Security Camera with Audio and Adjustable Lens - Mini (Silver): Camera & Photo


----------



## Bobbylen (Nov 12, 2013)

LarryT said:


> I use this, it plugs into the tv.
> Amazon.com: Wisecomm OC960 Mini Indoor Night Vision Color Security Camera with Audio and Adjustable Lens - Mini (Silver): Camera & Photo


Not support remotely view? And it looks terrible...


----------



## GI-JOE (Sep 22, 2013)

Bobbylen said:


> D-link camera is more than $100 http://www.ipcamprice.com/shop-by-brand-dlink-c-38_53.html
> 
> I'm also looking for a webcam, which can be fixed on the cage. All I found is too big and a little expensive.


Best Buy has the D-Link for $99

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/d-link-...mera/8884329.p?id=1218931025703&skuId=8884329


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

I've looked into the possibility of adding a night-vision camera but haven't been able to decide for sure. *How much light do the LEDs throw off?* Do hedgies mind this?

It has always seemed to me that cameras that work well in low light are really expensive, and that affordability comes at the price of more of the red LEDs. That's fine by me if hedgies accept there presence, but not knowing for sure has always stopped me from spending the money.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

So as I stated before I got mine from Best Buy for $100.



GoodandPlenty said:


> *How much light do the LEDs throw off?* Do hedgies mind this?


>>>In my experience the red lights for night vision are very dim and absolutely do NOT bother my hedgie at all. I understand some hogs are sensitive to any lights being on at night but we switched from having him in complete darkness to the camera on his cage seamlessly. I find it easiest to watch on the night vision setting even during the day and as I look at it now you can hardly see the LEDs but they are on.

For anyone who is curious, I actually have two (slightly different) D-link cameras in my apartment. We have the "Cloud Camera 1150" setup on the hedgehog cage. Cost was $100. Then we bought another camera for the doorway of our apartment. This was the "Cloud Camera 1200". Very similar except it records all video and continually rewrites any footage over a week old. It's a nice feature but did cost a bit more...$150. Oh, and the red LEDs do seem to be a but brighter on this one. Not sure why but maybe not as comfortable for hedgie as the 1150.

I do like and recommend the 1150 camera that we have on his cage. It's nice that you can view from the iPhone app from anywhere. I do believe there were a few other cameras at Best Buy so maybe go to the store to check it out before ordering anything online. I was hesitant about spending on it at first but it's been really fun to watch him and gives us such peace of mind to be able to check on him (and the cage temp) at any time, especially since my boyfriend and I both often work long and late hours.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Nice review, thanks for the info! I've thought about it a few times, but haven't actually chipped in for it yet... 

GoodandPlenty: You could pick up a red light (bike light, party light, whatever) for a relatively low cost ($5-10) and see if it bothers your small friend. If it doesn't, the red LED from a night camera will be substantially less. Or, you could buy one from somewhere with a good return policy (open & used, but within x days) and test out the proper camera setup. I know in Canada, anything from FutureShop (except media, or tvs during major sporting events) have a super-generous return policy that makes it easy to buy-try-return.


----------

